# premier vs liberty ambulance



## californiaEMT13 (Jul 21, 2015)

hey guys good day!

I need so advice, I am a new emt in oc/la area. I have a job offer at Liberty Ambu in downey, ca and also Premier Medical transport in brea, ca I don't know much about either ...does anyone have advice on which one I should take? I honestly just want action, and experience and growth ...premier is a lot closer to me but I wouldn't mind driving to downey... thanks guy!!


----------



## Jim37F (Jul 21, 2015)

They're both IFT companies, so you won't really be seeing much action per say. I'd personally say take the one with the easiest commute lol (unless the other pays significantly more, or otherwise offers better benefits you'll actually use regularly in the year or so (or less) you'll realistically be working there)


----------



## californiaEMT13 (Jul 21, 2015)

Jim37F said:


> They're both IFT companies, so you won't really be seeing much action per say. I'd personally say take the one with the easiest commute lol (unless the other pays significantly more, or otherwise offers better benefits you'll actually use regularly in the year or so (or less) you'll realistically be working there)



thank you so much great advice!


----------



## LACoGurneyjockey (Jul 22, 2015)

Liberty LA is a larger company with more diversity of ****ty IFTs. That's where I'd go between the two.


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 22, 2015)

Neither.lol


----------



## FoleyArtist (Jul 23, 2015)

neither. you go care, emergency, amr, mccormick, or schaeffer. there seems to be a shortage in emts i think a revolving door at the ift companies so that means all the 911 providers are hiring. don't end up at an ift place if you have the opportunity to start off right. don't worry about practicing skills on an ift to get acquainted to your new found job. you passed national you're ready to hit the ground running don't get caught up in the dialysis/discharge/abnormal labs derby


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Jul 23, 2015)

Go for the higher pay & easiest commute. You will get the same experience in any IFT company you go to.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jul 23, 2015)

I have strong opinions on Liberty, but since their management has recently changed I can't accurately comment on how it is there now. I know nothing about Premier

You're not going to make a career at these places. Get in where it's convenient. Do a little time there and reapply to Care and Emergency.

If you're located in North OC, consider applying to Schaefer SGV. They run 24s and have most of the EOAs in SGV.


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 23, 2015)

Mufasa556 said:


> I have strong opinions on Liberty, but since their management has recently changed I can't accurately comment on how it is there now. I know nothing about Premier
> 
> You're not going to make a career at these places. Get in where it's convenient. Do a little time there and reapply to Care and Emergency.
> 
> If you're located in North OC, consider applying to Schaefer SGV. They run 24s and have most of the EOAs in SGV.


What you mean? LOL its new bad management enough said.  You think things were worse before lol just wait.


----------



## californiaEMT13 (Jul 23, 2015)

does anyone know what the lifting test is for liberty? I got hired at care but failed the back test, emergency ambulance said they will wait for me to hit he gym for a few months then go back to them and pass the back test...


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jul 23, 2015)

gonefishing said:


> What you mean? LOL its new bad management enough said.  You think things were worse before lol just wait.



I feel so bad was for all those guys. Talked to a guy a couple weeks ago who said Liberty will pay basics $15-18hr. Good lord! It's still not enough to lure me back in. If you're burning through employees so fast that you need to pay basics $18hr to lure them in and keep them around a little longer, there's a huge problem.


I heard that most of your more reputable companies use the same back test at the same facility. Based on my experience, I doubt they do anything though. Kind of a "Here's your uniform. Go run calls" place.

My advice is to take the first job that hires you. I'd pick Premier just due to the money you'd save commuting. Don't get blinded by the flashiness or excitement of you're new EMT job. Keep working on your back and core strength and reapply to both Care and Emergency.


----------



## gonefishing (Jul 23, 2015)

Mufasa556 said:


> I feel so bad was for all those guys. Talked to a guy a couple weeks ago who said Liberty will pay basics $15-18hr. Good lord! It's still not enough to lure me back in. If you're burning through employees so fast that you need to pay basics $18hr to lure them in and keep them around a little longer, there's a huge problem.
> 
> 
> I heard that most of your more reputable companies use the same back test at the same facility. Based on my experience, I doubt they do anything though. Kind of a "Here's your uniform. Go run calls" place.
> ...


They don't pay a full 40 hours.  Its 35 hours or less.  Run 4 calls and you get to go home.


----------



## californiaEMT13 (Jul 23, 2015)

Mufasa556 said:


> I feel so bad was for all those guys. Talked to a guy a couple weeks ago who said Liberty will pay basics $15-18hr. Good lord! It's still not enough to lure me back in. If you're burning through employees so fast that you need to pay basics $18hr to lure them in and keep them around a little longer, there's a huge problem.
> 
> 
> I heard that most of your more reputable companies use the same back test at the same facility. Based on my experience, I doubt they do anything though. Kind of a "Here's your uniform. Go run calls" place.
> ...



exactly what I was thinking, just take the 1st job I get then reapply
that was great advice,  I will do just that. thank you much appreciated


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jul 23, 2015)

gonefishing said:


> They don't pay a full 40 hours.  Its 35 hours or less.  Run 4 calls and you get to go home.



Haha I love it. I was fed that nonsense once. "You're going to work the Power Shift! You only work three shifts a week. You're here just for quick calls. Once you hit four calls, you can go home and get paid for the whole shift. Any call you run after 4 is a $25 bonus!" 

Sounded like a interesting idea until you read the laundry list of stipulations you had to meet in order to get the bonus and for some reason the power unit was always off somewhere out of county on a wait and return. Huh, who would've thought. 


No problem. Best of luck Cal13.


----------



## Chris07 (Jul 24, 2015)

Mufasa556 said:


> They run 24s and have *one EOA* in SGV.


Fixed that for ya. Sorry I had to.


----------



## MRSA (Jul 31, 2015)

californiaEMT13 said:


> does anyone know what the lifting test is for liberty? I got hired at care but failed the back test, emergency ambulance said they will wait for me to hit he gym for a few months then go back to them and pass the back test...




What exactly is a 'back test?' Is that just to see if you can keep your back straight during a ground lift or--?


----------



## NPO (Jul 31, 2015)

Pick the one that's closest, but don't stop sending out applications. I would look for jobs outside EMS before I worked for Liberty in LA or OC.


----------



## 07silverado (Aug 2, 2015)

Doctors amb is hiring. I was there until the RFP loss. They do IFT an you can still get pulled in for laguna beach coverage. They have 2 24s an day cars.


----------



## mint_condition (Aug 4, 2015)

Try applying for AMR Irwindale, great place to start and you get to use your skills. And they're hiring


----------



## wtferick (Sep 2, 2015)

07silverado said:


> Doctors amb is hiring. I was there until the RFP loss. They do IFT an you can still get pulled in for laguna beach coverage. They have 2 24s an day cars.


Same with shoreline down in HB


----------



## Mufasa556 (Sep 3, 2015)

I always forget about Shoreline. Do they still have the Westminster contract?


----------



## wtferick (Sep 3, 2015)

Mufasa556 said:


> I always forget about Shoreline. Do they still have the Westminster contract?


They just had it renewed a month or so ago.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Sep 4, 2015)

Impressive. I was talking to a Shoreline employee in May who said that the contract was up in June and there was no way they were getting it back and the company had no interest in pursuing it. 

If anyone is interested, Shoreline does 24s, and they bunk beds! Every shift is like a sleep over!


----------



## wtferick (Sep 4, 2015)

Mufasa556 said:


> Impressive. I was talking to a Shoreline employee in May who said that the contract was up in June and there was no way they were getting it back and the company had no interest in pursuing it.
> 
> If anyone is interested, Shoreline does 24s, and they bunk beds! Every shift is like a sleep over!


Lol yeah idk I like it here a lot haha very nice people. Good relationship with fire as well (even though other companies say other wise :|)


----------



## californiaEMT13 (Feb 10, 2016)

ProbieMedic said:


> neither. you go care, emergency, amr, mccormick, or schaeffer. there seems to be a shortage in emts i think a revolving door at the ift companies so that means all the 911 providers are hiring. don't end up at an ift place if you have the opportunity to start off right. don't worry about practicing skills on an ift to get acquainted to your new found job. you passed national you're ready to hit the ground running don't get caught up in the dialysis/discharge/abnormal labs derby



hey just wanted to say thank you for the advice it really drove me to not take my first offer and wait for something that will really benefit me, I've been at care now for almost 4 months!


----------

